#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  u stamp manual.

## raji@singapura

Dear friends,



 I am struggling a lot to prepare a u-stamp manual for ASME div 1 pressure vessel design.

 Can anybody help me to locate a sample/other company manual for my reference? Your help much appreciated.

 Thanks,
 RajiSee More: u stamp manual.

----------


## tony_black

How about this:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tony_black

Also this checklist should help:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tony_black

and this:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raji@singapura

HI Tony Black,

Thank you verymuch!!!

Best regards,
Raji

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you friend

----------


## tony_black

Also, find attached here another sample QC Manual

----------


## f81aa

tony_black, thank you

----------


## tinku

> How about this:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Can u reupload this file in other site, as I am not getting able to download.

Thankx a lot.

----------


## tony_black

Yes, that link seems to be broken now - please see attached

----------


## tinku

> Yes, that link seems to be broken now - please see attached



Thankx once again 4 reupload.

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear tony_black,

Please upload the link again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------

